# Advice for Yosemite visit. Is it too late for this May?



## scottkinfw (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for viewing and any advice.

Can anyone give me advice for a trip to Yosemite? I was thinking of going end of May, and would like advice on lodging in or very close to the park. Also would love advice on spots for wildlife and/or landscape photography tips.

Thanks.

Scott


----------



## ethanz (Mar 15, 2018)

Murphey's Motel in Lee Vining, just east of Yosemite, is an ok place to stay. I never got the chance to do much hiking at Yosemite, make sure you make time for that!


----------



## peterzuehlke (Mar 15, 2018)

if you are going to stay in Lee Vining (or anywhere else on the East side) make sure Tioga Pass road (the east to west pass) is open so you can get to Yosemite. I think Glacier Point is a nice place for photos as well as the valley of course.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 16, 2018)

peterzuehlke said:


> if you are going to stay in Lee Vining (or anywhere else on the East side) make sure Tioga Pass road (the east to west pass) is open so you can get to Yosemite. I think Glacier Point is a nice place for photos as well as the valley of course.



Thank you


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 16, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Murphey's Motel in Lee Vining, just east of Yosemite, is an ok place to stay. I never got the chance to do much hiking at Yosemite, make sure you make time for that!



Thank you.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes the eastern road into the park was closed due to forest fires when I went, but thankfully it opened for just a little bit and was able to get in quickly, as opposed to going all the way around.


----------

